# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  IIS : ouverture site aspx :Accs refus

## aodren14

Bonjour ,
j'essaye dpuis quelques jours d'acceder a mon site heberg chez moi et cre avec visual studio mais impossible d'y acceder :




> Application serveur non disponible
> 
> L'application Web  laquelle vous essayez d'accder sur ce serveur Web n'est pas disponible actuellement.  Cliquez sur le bouton "Actualiser" de votre navigateur Web pour renouveler la demande.
> 
> Remarque de l'administrateur : Un message d'erreur dtaillant la cause de l'chec de cette demande spcifique peut tre trouv dans le journal des vnements de l'application du serveur Web. Consultez cette entre du journal pour connatre la cause de cette erreur.


Rapport d'erreur




> chec de l'excution de la demande car l'App-Domain n'a pas pu tre cr. Erreur : 0x80070005 Accs refus.


j'ai lu le post just avant :



> tu as installer le framework avec :
> Ouvre une fentre DOS dans le dossier d'install du framework 2.0 et tape :
> aspnet_regiis -i


mais ca n'as rien rgl

Cependant si je met une page html je peux y acceder sans probleme.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## discom

C'tait casi la mme erreur que pour moi. Regarde ici, a pourra peut-tre t'aider : 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=259719

----------

